# Fram



## VegasParent (Jan 20, 2022)

New GA club


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 20, 2022)

VegasParent said:


> New GA clubView attachment 12730


Good move. Miseroy apparently has worked hard to get this. I know when LAG was ending it’s girl program he tried to keep it alive by trying to bridge a relationship between FRAM/LAG. He was trying then and succeeded now.


----------



## Larzby (Jan 20, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone at FRAM.  Good decision by GAL.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 21, 2022)

My old pal played for Torrance United.  He knows all about Fram.  Watch out for this club to kick ass in South Bay.  Back in my kids early days, Fram was a tough club.


----------

